# Isata Touring Sedan M-230



## Travler2 (Jun 4, 2010)

We are looking to buy the above RV. Does anyone know about the Isata brand. It has a v8 vortex. Mfg is Chevy. Gas fuel. 23 ft long and is a 1998 Asking $18,000. Generator is not there. Looks to be a clean RV.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

RE: Isata Touring Sedan M-230

do u mean Itasca ,, just cking  and welcome to the forums


----------



## Travler2 (Jun 4, 2010)

RE: Isata Touring Sedan M-230

It says on the front below headlight "Isata" but the written description says "Itasca" when we google we get Isata ? and the NADA says Isata. It should be a 1998 Isata Turing Sedan m-230. We like the aerodynamics of the RV. It will sleep the two of us and the dawg too.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 5, 2010)

Re: Isata Touring Sedan M-230

I can see where people could get confused between Isata and Itasca.  I googled Isata and it came back with "Dynamax Isata Touring Sedan, which to my ole eyes looks like a Class C motorhome, built on a Ford E-type chassis.  You said the one you were looking at was on a GM chassis.  I guess they must have built them on both.  The website I went to was really proud of their used 1999 model.  They were asking $47,000, which is more than I paid for my 2007 Sunseeker.  But the Isata is probably better built than my money pit on wheels.  And welcome to the best RV forum on the web.  Let us know how things turn out.


----------

